# alquilar/rentar/arrendar



## divina

Hay ciertos contextos o situaciones en que se usa una de estas palabras  siempre? O sea, cuál es la diferencia entre alquilar, rentar y arrendar?


----------



## the boss

Ninguna. Significan lo mismo.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Viendo las acepciones del DRAE, parece que sí tienen pequeñas diferencias. *Alquilar* se usa casi siempre para objetos, ya sean muebles o inmuebles. *Arrendar* se puede usar para objetos, obras o servicios.

En cuanto a *rentar*, yo pensé que se podía usar como sinónimo de alquilar o arrendar, pero parece que no. Rentar es producir un beneficio o utilidad anual (la renta), es decir el pago de alquiler o arriendos de un año, constituirían las rentas de ese inmueble, por poner un ejemplo.

Atentamente,


----------



## Argónida

En España, *alquilar* es la más habitual, es de uso común; *arrendar* es un poco más técnico, yo diría que se usa sólo en el ámbito legal o de las inmobiliarias; *rentar* casi no se usa.


----------



## krolaina

Argónida said:


> En España, *alquilar* es la más habitual, es de uso común; *arrendar* es un poco más técnico, yo diría que se usa sólo en el ámbito legal o de las inmobiliarias; *rentar* casi no se usa.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## yserien

De acuerdo con los anteriores. A mi, "rentar" me parece un anglicismo.Por lo menos en el sentido de alquilar."arrendar" pienso que está un poco envejecido.


----------



## Atilano

Coincido en que rentar con esa acepción es anglicismo. En español es rendir, producir rentas.
Del doble y contrario valor de alquilar y arrendar se habló en este hilo, donde Ampurdán bautizó esta clase de palabras como "autorrecíprocas".
Para evitar la ambigüedad se dice a veces dar y llevar en arriendo (o alquiler).


----------



## roal

Argónida said:


> En España, *alquilar* es la más habitual, es de uso común; *arrendar* es un poco más técnico, yo diría que se usa sólo en el ámbito legal o de las inmobiliarias; *rentar* casi no se usa.


 
¡Hola a todos!

Lo mismo ocurre en Venezuela.

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Buenas tardes, compañeros:
Verán, hace tiempo que me vengo preguntando una cosa y el compañero Aviador despertó de nuevo mi curiosidad con lo que dijo en el hilo de "Inquilinato":



Aviador said:


> Por cierto, en Chile, reservamos el verbo _rentar_ sólo para significar la acción de dar intereses o utilidades las inversiones o el capital. _Renta_ es únicamente aquí el producto de _rentar_, es decir, la ganancia obtenida por el propio trabajo. Por eso es que pagamos el _impuesto sobre la renta_ .
> Para la acción de dar una propiedad o un bien en usufructo a cambio de un pago, o tomarlo, usamos sólo _arrendar_ o _alquilar_.



Eso mismo sucede en España, tengo entendido que también en Cuba, y en Chile por lo que dice Aviador y lo que me gustaría saber es en qué lugares más se usa o no se usa la palabra "rentar".

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México es más común rentar que alquilar o arrendar.


----------



## Rayines

Argentina: "Alquilar". Sí se habla de algo (que puede ser una vivienda) que da "una renta", pero no se usa habitualmente el verbo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* se usan de la siguiente manera:

a)*Alquilar*, es el verbo usado por la gran mayoría de la población. No solo para inmuebles, sino para otra clase de bienes, a excepción de automóviles.

b)*Rentar* se utiliza de manera casi exclusiva para la renta de carros, eso como resultado de la influencia de las compañías norteamericanas, presentes en el país y que se dedican a dicha actividad, quienes han introducido dicho verbo. 

c)*Arrendar*, se emplea en un contexto eminentemente financiero.

Saludes,


----------



## piraña utria

Lo entenderíamos en Colombia si lo usas, sin lugar a dudas, pero definitivamente no es común, para nada su uso. "Alquilar" y "Arrendar" sí, todo el tiempo y con el mismo sentido.


----------



## Polizón

En el Perú, los conceptos son similares a los que Ayutuxte indica.

*Alquilar:* Desde casas hasta carros.
*Rentar: *No se usa mucho; pero quienes suelen viajar a Estados Unidos, lo usan cuando de alquilar vehículos se trata. Casi nadie en materia inmobiliaria.
*Arrendar: *en el mismo sentido de alquilar, pero su uso es casi exclusivo en materia legal o financiera (Arrendamiento financiero, por ejemplo).

Para la obtención de beneficios, empleamos *rentabilizar*. Pero es un término usado solo en el ámbito financiero.

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Muchas gracias a todos por responder. Parece, pues, en espera de algún forero más que arroje luz sobre este asunto, que "rentar" en el sentido de "alquilar" es de uso casi exclusivo en México y que casi casi estaríamos hablando de espanglish (ya que casi todos ustedes hacen referencia a su uso por compañías o personas que viajan a los EUA).

Gracias de nuevo y a ver qué tienen que decir los que aún pasen por acá. Saludos.


----------



## Maria del Rocio Solis Cab

lamartus said:


> Buenas tardes, compañeros:
> Verán, hace tiempo que me vengo preguntando una cosa y el compañero Aviador despertó de nuevo mi curiosidad con lo que dijo en el hilo de "Inquilinato":
> 
> 
> 
> Eso mismo sucede en España, tengo entendido que también en Cuba, y en Chile por lo que dice Aviador y lo que me gustaría saber es en qué lugares más se usa o no se usa la palabra "rentar".
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado.


 Hola,
Mi nombre es Rocio y soy mexicana, nosotros utilizamos el verbo rentar para una renta, es en España que utilizan alquilar. ( La etimología de Alquiler es del árabe al-kira, y rentar, su etimología es del inglés "to rent", Lo utilizamos más debido a la influencia de nuestros vecinos americanos del norte...


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

En Perú usamos "_alquilar_" y en Chile, como ya dijo aviador "arrendar".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

lamartus said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por responder. Parece, pues, en espera de algún forero más que arroje luz sobre este asunto, que "rentar" en el sentido de "alquilar" es de uso casi exclusivo en México y que casi casi estaríamos hablando de espanglish (ya que casi todos ustedes hacen referencia a su uso por compañías o personas que viajan a los EUA).
> 
> Gracias de nuevo y a ver qué tienen que decir los que aún pasen por acá. Saludos.


 Hola Martita
Por acá si es común, se utilizan ambos términos, tanto alquilar como rentar, siendo más común alquilar, pero se utiilza.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## ManPaisa

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
¿Qué dicen en sus países? ¿_*Alquilar, arrendar o rentar*_ una casa /un automóvil?

Por aquí decimos:
1. _*alquilar *_o_* arrendar*_ una casa.
2. _*alquilar*_ un automóvil (aunque ocasionalmente he oído _*rentar,*_ supongo que por influencia de los canales estadounidenses o mexicanos)


----------



## Aviador

En Chile se dice _arrendar_ y, menos frecuentemente _alquilar_, tanto relacionado con inmuebles como con automóviles o cualquier otra cosa que se pueda arrendar.

_Rentar_ se entiende aquí como dar utilidades una inversión o un negocio. El calco del inglés _rentar_ como sinónimo de arrendar sólo se conoce aquí a través de los doblajes en la televisión.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Qué dicen en sus países? ¿_*Alquilar, arrendar o rentar*_ una casa /un automóvil?


Por aquí, *alquilar*, ya sea una casa o un automóvil.
Pero tiene sus inconvenientes:





> *alquilar.* (De _alquilé_).
> 1. tr. *Dar a alguien algo*, especialmente una finca urbana, un animal o un mueble, para que use de ello por el tiempo que se determine y mediante el pago de la cantidad convenida.
> 2. tr. *Tomar de alguien algo* para este fin y con tal condición


Ni hablar de locador y locatario, que por lo general pocos saben quién es quién.


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, *alquilar*, ya sea una casa o un automóvil.
> Pero tiene sus inconvenientes:



Sí, de hecho pasa lo mismo con _arrendar_ y _rentar_, donde se usan. 



> Ni hablar de locador y locatario, que por lo general pocos saben quién es quién.


Aquí no hemos llegado a tanta_ locura_, pero sí decimos _arrendador_ y _arrendatario_.  Creo que sólo los abogados y los de las inmobiliarias saben cuál es cual.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México, cunde el *rentar*, anglicismo puro y duro.
Ocasionalmente, alquilar.
He visto, por colmo, en esos anuncios que aquí llamamos _espectaculares _(esos enormes que ponen encima de las casas) un letrero que en vez de decir _disponible _pone *rentable*. (¡Argh!) Puede que resulte, efectivamente, rentable *alquilar *dicho espacio (tanto por el arrendador como por el arrendatario) pero, digo, no hay que confundir la magnesia con la gimnasia, como decimos por acá.


----------



## ManPaisa

> un letrero que en vez de decir _disponible _pone *rentable*.


Espero que no nos contagien de semejante monstruosidad...



> En México, cunde el *rentar*, anglicismo puro y duro.


¿Y para _arrendador_ y _arrendatario_?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ManPaisa said:


> Espero que no nos contagien de semejante monstruosidad... ¡Cuidado con la pandemia!
> 
> ¿Y para _arrendador_ y _arrendatario_?


 
Eso, curiosamente, queda igual... les ha faltado tiempo, e imaginación, supongo, para desvirgar (Suena fuerte... ¡lo es!) dichos sustantivos.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí alquilamos coches, viviendas, garajes, apartamentos... Aunque luego decimos arrendador y arrendatario. Contrato de alquiler, pago del alquiler.

Pero cuando se trata de tierras, generalmente se dice _arrendar_. Tierras arrendadas, arrendamiento de tierras.


----------



## hual

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, *alquilar*, ya sea una casa o un automóvil.
> Pero tiene sus inconvenientes:
> Ni hablar de locador y locatario, que por lo general pocos saben quién es quién.


 
En las provincias del interior argentino, además de "alquilar", usado para casas y autos, también suele usarse "arrendar", aplicado a campos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se dice rentar; aunque en los contratos dice "Contraro de Arrendamiento", no de renta.

Me parece que eso de coche de alquiler, en algunas traducciones, viene a significar taxi. ¿En algún lugar le llaman así a los taxis?


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> En Chile se dice _arrendar_ y, menos frecuentemente _alquilar_, tanto relacionado con inmuebles como con automóviles o cualquier otra cosa que se pueda arrendar.


Exacto.
"Arrendar" gana por masacre.
Aunque con todo esto de la fertilización in vitro, y temas relacionados, cada vez se escucha más el término "vientre de alquiler"... al menos en la tele, claro.
_


----------



## elchucho

"Obtengo una buena renta del alquiler de mi departamento". Ahi se ejemplifica el sentido distinto que ambas palabras tienen. En México hay una fuerte tendencia a usar, un poco equivocadamente, el término rentar en lugar de alquilar, pero solo es cosa de costumbre, porque en realidad también se usa alquilar y todo mundo lo entendería. En Argentina definitivamente el uso es más adecuado en este caso pues se usa alquilar como corresponde.


----------



## mirx

elchucho said:


> "Obtengo una buena renta del alquiler de mi departamento". Ahi se ejemplifica el sentido distinto que ambas palabras tienen. En México hay una fuerte tendencia a usar, un poco equivocadamente, el término rentar en lugar de alquilar, pero solo es cosa de costumbre, porque en realidad también se usa alquilar y todo mundo lo entendería. En Argentina definitivamente el uso es más adecuado en este caso pues se usa alquilar como corresponde.


 
Equivocadamente no, es un uso de toda la vida y no se podría catalogar como un neologismo. "Rentar" es la palabra del día a día y no se percibe como extranjera o _spanglish_, las demás sí que se entienden pero normalmente no se usan.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Equivocadamene no, es un uso de toda la vida y no se podría catalagar como un neologismo. "Rentar" es la palabra del día a día y no se percibe como extranjera o spanglish, las demás sí que se entienden pero normalmente no se usan.


 
¿Estás seguro de que es un uso 'de toda la vida'?


----------



## mirx

manpaisa said:


> ¿estás seguro de que es un uso 'de toda la vida'?


 
sí.


----------



## Pinairun

Es curioso, porque el DRAE solo da una definición al verbo rentar:


> *1. *tr. Dicho de una cosa: Producir o rendir beneficio o utilidad anualmente. U. t. c. intr.


 
Sin embargo, el María Moliner dice que en México significa, además, alquilar.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Y esto es lo que dice el DPD:



> rentar. En el español general significa, dicho de una cosa, ‘producir [beneficio o utilidad]’: _«Los locales que poseía en la ciudad de México_ [...] _le rentaban todos juntos cuatro mil ducados anuales»_ (Miralles _Cortés_ [Méx. 2001]). En algunos países de América, *especialmente en México, está asentado en la lengua culta el uso de rentar con el sentido de ‘ceder o tomar [algo] en alquiler’*, por influjo del inglés _to rent:_ _«Quedó a mi cargo la tarea de rentar La Vereda, vender la camioneta»_ (Aguilar _Golfo_ [Méx. 1986]); _«Compraron tierras o rentaron terrenos a sus propietarios originales»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]). Es preferible, con este sentido, el uso del verbo _alquilar,_ común a todo el ámbito hispánico.


*Las negritas son mías.


----------



## Pinairun

> Es preferible, con este sentido, el uso del verbo _alquilar,_ común a todo el ámbito hispánico.


 
Una de cal y otra de arena.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Una de cal y otra de arena.
> Saludos


 
Así es, yo por supuesto me quedo con la arena que es lo que se usa en mi país y que se usará después en otros lados.


----------



## Jose Ivan

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí alquilamos coches, viviendas, garajes, apartamentos... Aunque luego decimos arrendador y arrendatario. Contrato de alquiler, pago del alquiler.
> 
> Pero cuando se trata de tierras, generalmente se dice _arrendar_. Tierras arrendadas, arrendamiento de tierras.


 
En Puerto Rico usamos de igual modo _arrendar_, mayormente para un solar o terreno. Pero no diría que quiero "arrendar un casa".

Se usa arrendador y arrendtario. Y es común escuchar tanto alquilar como rentar y arrendar.


----------

